# Seas Er18rnx arrived



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

And they look sweet




























Just seems like rainbow kickbasses are too rich for my blood. Im looking forward to trying these out. Ill give a nice review since I have had about 5 different mids in my car in the past few months.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

sweet! will you do a direct comparison to the L18's for my sake? much as i like my mcsq mids the plastic frame scares me. the mg18's were too laid back and sounded like they were being held back by an overprotective parent.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Of course. 

I liked the laid back but detailed sound of the vifas and the midbass of the l18s so these seemed like the right choice.


----------



## 99StangGT (Jun 12, 2005)

Wonder how they compare to the CA18s and my RS-180s. Sounds like I like what you do tyroneshoes. detailed but laid back a bit.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ill compare them to the rs180s too. I had them for while. No experience with the ca18s

Past year mids

Oz 6.5s OS
Polk SR6500
Vifa MG18
Seas L18
DLS UR6
Dayton rs180


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

what's the word used to describe the sound as "effortless" and "somewhat agressive"? if the L18's didn't need a crapton of eq to sound right i would have kept them. what i'm running now does the job nicely but have seen better days. the mg18's would be perfect for a home project or i might sell them on here eventually.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

57 minutes since your original post. installed yet ?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Its dark and rainy out. I will install tomorrow after work.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Just for reference, how'd the Polk's compare to the Mg18's when you say detailed and laid back? I've wondered about those vifa's, but I've heard the polks. I've heard other vifa's and I know polk buys some things from vifa. Just curious.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Its dark and rainy out. I will install tomorrow after work.


PUSS!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

The polks and vifas were very different sounding speakers. The vifa sounded detailed but the bass seemed forced. Midrange was excellent but there was an artificial sense to them due to the _pressured_ midbass. The cone sounded like it was thin if you know what I mean. I still liked these speakers a lot. 

The Polks were very neutral and had solid midbass after a very long break in period. No major complaints about them. Defiantly the better of the two in almost all areas. Not vifa based at all


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

<<<stares at clock


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

I liked them overall better then the other seas driver's I have used except for the excels. But, after a while, the excels have started to wear on me as a little too sterile, and the Er's don't have that problem. They seem to have a little more life to them, and are much easier to use because they lack the cone breakup that the mag's suffer from, plus a lot larger useable FR makes'em fun to play with.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

tyroneshoes,

Pete has the POLK http://www.polkaudio.com/caraudio/products/db6750/ and he loves them!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What's the cone stifness like? I found the CA18's to be suprisingly "flimsy" but they seem to be holding up well.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

chad said:


> What's the cone stifness like? I found the CA18's to be suprisingly "flimsy" but they seem to be holding up well.


I was curious about that too; The ca21's really caught me by surprised; they're almost rubbery. 

If these are meant as a replacement for the g18's I'd think they'd be stout.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

FWIW, I'd also be interested in direct comparisons between the ER18s and the RS180/CA18.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

solacedagony said:


> FWIW, I'd also be interested in direct comparisons between the ER18s and the RS180/CA18.


 
for me, it comes down to application. If you only need a driver to reach up to 2k, then I still don't think the daytons can be beat for the price. If I was to spend more then the dayton's, I would be splurging on some excels. 

Now, if you are doing a simpler 2way, and want a great driver for a good price that can reach over 3k with no problem, then the ER driver is great.

I do have to say that the ER driver has a little more life to it, similar to the dayton, then the other seas drivers.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

chad said:


> What's the cone stifness like? I found the CA18's to be suprisingly "flimsy" but they seem to be holding up well.


Compared to the ca21re I have which uses the same cone material as the ca18s, the er18s are less flimsy. Still seems fairly soft for a cone though. Goin to install now.

Edit: upon retesting, theyre much firmer


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

well, where's the review?


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

TEAM, you got any of that popcorn left while we wait? This is like waiting for someone to come out of surgery

Know what else is neat? I sold the Vifa's to tyrone and he sold em to you. Now here we all are...together...waiting...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Kuztimrodder said:


> TEAM, you got any of that popcorn left while we wait? This is like waiting for someone to come out of surgery
> 
> Know what else is neat? I sold the Vifa's to tyrone and he sold em to you. Now here we all are...together...waiting...


yeah got plenty left over but it's kinda stale. *pours what's left over kustim's head*


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> yeah got plenty left over but it's kinda stale. *pours what's left over kustim's head*


WHYYYY!

And why does EVERYONE spell my name wrong?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i popped some fresh up KUZTIM


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> i popped some fresh up KUZTIM


Hey Chris are these the mids you were refering to earlier today? 

Any links where to pick them up?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok guys. Installed them then I took a hour drive each way to a fishing hole, caught a bass and drove home. So after two hours listening, these are my impressions.

Theyre hooked up to a sony mobile es for now and are getting around 40 watts a piece. Playing from 63hz - 2.5k with 4th order slopes on both sides.

I honestly cant find one thing these speakers don't do well. Compared to the L18s, the midbass is a little weaker but I assume that will change with break in. As of now, the midbass is superior to the rs180 and blows the vifas out the water.

It was plug and play, unhooked my DLS ur6s and hooked up the seas. No change in EQ and the system sounded better in all aspects. 

Very natural speaker sounding and midrange is far superior to the rs180 and L18 and DLS (which I didnt like at all) and is on par with the vifa mgs. However, these sound more laid back than the vifas in the midrange which is balanced with powerful midbass that the vifas lacked making this a fun speaker to listen to.

I will update when I get some time to break in,tune and eq a lil but I will say this, these are the best mids Ive used in a 2 way setup. They could be crossed over at 3.5 k and still sounded great meaning you can use any tweeter you want. 

Smooth
Mellow
Exciting midbass
Full sound
Details not as blurred as you would expect following the above adjectives. They were very detailed.

Turned off the sub and ran them with no highpass and played some reggae with nice basslines and runs. Articulate and smooth and didn't miss a beat. 

Played some metallica and punk did not sound shrill with distorted guitars at all. So far, Im thinking theyre keepers  .

Only thing is they are less efficient than the dls or the Vifas and even the L18 seemed to be more sensitive. Still not a problem, I just wouldnt feed them any less than 40 watts. Im going to either bridge my sony es 4 channel for around 125 watts a side or my es 100x2 amp.


Great speakers.

Cant think of a better deal for a 2 way setup. Sound beautiful with the max fis.

Will update as I play around more.

Any specific questions, Ill try to respond but Im no Npdang


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks tyrone. i've been waiting a loooooong time for this. More midbass and a a slightly more laid back midrange is precisely what i thought the Vifa's needed. I cant wait to hear how they do with more power. I'm assuming these are in your doors right? I will be placing them in my kicks and will replace the Oz's if they prove to sound better. If you can remember, how do they sound vs the Oz's in the midrange? If i stay 3-way i may try the ER16's since they would be dedicated midranges. Will you be posting in the review section after more time? What am i asking, of course you will,lol.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I have only used the Original Oz 6.5s and while they had serious midbass, I found everything else muddy and muffled. IMO, th 5.25s and 4s were the gems of the old oz components besides the tweeter. I couldn't compare these with a 4. Just too different of a speaker. Miles ahead of the old Oz 6.5 though.

Yep in well deadened doors in a mazda 6


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

I figured so. I was protaining to the 150hz and up region. Now go out to your car and tinker/tune


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

so would you say the er's sound like the sound is playing free like the L18's? the mg18's sounded pretty restricted to me.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I suppose but I didnt think the vifas were restricted. They just didnt have powerful midbass and very weak cones which is great for midrange and detail but not for bass. Comparing to the l18 is a much closer comparison. The vifa is not as robust sounding as either of these. Its more of a big midrange with slightly enough bass.

L18 vs ER18

L18s had wonderful midbass, possiblly some of the best Ive heard. The ers are very close but slightly less detailed in this area. However, theyre not broken in yet.

The L18s had IMO annoying midrange that was always a ***** to tune, never got them to sound right. Plus dont even think of running these higher than 2k. I found the dayton rs180s easier to set up and overall better sounding than the L18s. The er18s I just tossed in using the same slopes and they sounded great. No break up. Sounded natural again. Im sure with more tuning theyll sound even better. 

The L18s are a ***** to set up well in a 2 way while the er18s are a breeze.

I really think the l18s are best used in a 3 way and the er18 is just an excellent speaker for a 2 way.


----------



## 99StangGT (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh Great now I have to buy another set of mids. My favorite so far are the CA18s. But these sound what i like. My RS-180s have been the best I have used in my doors for midbass. but not midrange. These sound like a good compromise. So when are you going to sell them,  ,,


----------



## truejoker (Apr 1, 2007)

what's is the differences between the er and the l ? i mean the cone ?
do you have a link to them?
thanks in advance


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

truejoker said:


> what's is the differences between the er and the l ? i mean the cone ?
> do you have a link to them?
> thanks in advance


ER is reed paper. L is aluminum.
ER: http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=149&products_id=8181
L: http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=149&products_id=818


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice. I was JUST looking at the ER's on Madisound.

Tyroneshoes do you think these can be used running up to around 5k to 6k? Looking at the graphs it seems like they'd work up that high. For the money it seems like this woofer can't be beat.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> Nice. I was JUST looking at the ER's on Madisound.
> 
> Tyroneshoes do you think these can be used running up to around 5k to 6k? Looking at the graphs it seems like they'd work up that high. For the money it seems like this woofer can't be beat.


thats alot to ask from ANY 7". Even if it has range up there, i don't think i'd do it, but you never know til you try.

link, looks to get a little messy after 3.8k or so.


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Nice. I was JUST looking at the ER's on Madisound.
> 
> Tyroneshoes do you think these can be used running up to around 5k to 6k? Looking at the graphs it seems like they'd work up that high. For the money it seems like this woofer can't be beat.


May i ask why you would need them to play that high? I'm assuming you have a passive crossover you would like to put into use.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

When will Timbre-Audio begin carrying these and for how much?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> Nice. I was JUST looking at the ER's on Madisound.
> 
> Tyroneshoes do you think these can be used running up to around 5k to 6k? Looking at the graphs it seems like they'd work up that high. For the money it seems like this woofer can't be beat.


I tried running them full range with a natural roll off and while it wasnt horrible, but there was harshness in the vocal and treble range that didnt exist when crossed over. The vifas do a better job of a natural roll off. Id say you can cross the ER18s up to 3.5 - 4k max. Every car is different though.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks nice.. I've been reading up all I can on these RNX Seas mids.. Trick is whether or not I can go with any of them in an 07 Subaru Forester door location.. I'm fairly sure anything deeper than 2 1/4" will require spacers, which is no biggie.. I've read a write-up where 75mm drivers were fine with 20mm spacers, but not so sure on these 78mm Seas drivers.. Might be a tight fit.. Only way to know is to try I guess.

Would either of these RNX's be an acceptible match with either of their "autosound" tweeters such as the 27TAFNC/G alum. dome or 27TFFNC/G textile dome in a 2-way with single sub setup? 

I get the impression they would do nicely.. Especially compared to the typical 2-way comp setups available.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Babs said:


> Looks nice.. I've been reading up all I can on these RNX Seas mids.. Trick is whether or not I can go with any of them in an 07 Subaru Forester door location.. I'm fairly sure anything deeper than 2 1/4" will require spacers, which is no biggie.. I've read a write-up where 75mm drivers were fine with 20mm spacers, but not so sure on these 78mm Seas drivers.. Might be a tight fit.. Only way to know is to try I guess.
> 
> Would either of these RNX's be an acceptible match with either of their "autosound" tweeters such as the 27TAFNC/G alum. dome or 27TFFNC/G textile dome in a 2-way with single sub setup?
> 
> I get the impression they would do nicely.. Especially compared to the typical 2-way comp setups available.


They would match very well. Any of the popular budget tweeters (seas neo,lpg, max fi, alpine typex) can be used with these.

If you can fit 75 mm, Im pretty sure two more mms wont be that hard. Lil speaker gasket foam or sound deadening on the baffle and youll be fine.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I absolutely love my G18RNX mids with the Seas neo textiles and sealed IDQ10 to fill in the lower bass  but now moving up to a 3-way frontstage


----------



## truejoker (Apr 1, 2007)

solacedagony said:


> ER is reed paper. L is aluminum.
> ER: http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=149&products_id=8181
> L: http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=149&products_id=818


thanks very match solacedagony
can anyone explain me what is reed paper ?
and tyroneshoes did you (or anybody) ever tested the w18nx magnesium/nextel against this drivers ? i know the price difference puts them in another category ,but still want Tue know .

and another question ' there is a passive cross for them? ( i mean the seas mid and the twitter ?
edit 
i saw the plot on zaphf site ' and it seems that the w18 mag is better then the nextel ' but little difference from the er18rnx.
i don't understand fully the plot so any input on the subject will help me a lot


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

truejoker said:


> thanks very match / can anyone explain me what is reed paper ?
> and tyroneshoes did you (or anybody) ever tested the w18nx magnesium/nextel against this drivers ? i know the price difference puts them in another category ,but still want Tue know .
> 
> and another question ' there is a passive cross for them? ( i mean the seas mid and the twitter ?


It's a combonation of paper and reed(as in the plant) slivers pressed together.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

truejoker said:


> thanks very match solacedagony
> can anyone explain me what is reed paper ?
> and tyroneshoes did you (or anybody) ever tested the w18nx magnesium/nextel against this drivers ? i know the price difference puts them in another category ,but still want Tue know .
> 
> ...


No I haven't. 

I list the speakers I compare these with on the first page.

I listened to Michael Jackson's greatest hits thing on a hour drive and I absolutely am keeping these speakers.


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> No I haven't.
> 
> I list the speakers I compare these with on the first page.
> 
> I listened to Michael Jackson's greatest hits thing on a hour drive and I absolutely am keeping these speakers.


Well thanks alot. I'm broke and want these speakers. I just need to figure out whether to keep 3-way or go two way since i now have a pair of 12"subs. If i stay 3-way i then have to wonder if the 5" would be better.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Do the ERs have a coating on the back of the cone like the NXs do?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Do the ERs have a coating on the back of the cone like the NXs do?


I dont think so. Its too late to check now. You could always call madisound


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone know if there will be an ER22RNX? 


and aren't most of Seas XX18's listed as 7" and this 6.5".


Just wondering


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

fredridge said:


> Anyone know if there will be an ER22RNX?
> 
> 
> and aren't most of Seas XX18's listed as 7" and this 6.5".
> ...


Yeah I asked madisound about the 6.5 thing. Same size as the L18 so I dont know why its labeled that way. Its a 7"


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Nextels are VERY nice. Don't have direct head to head comparisons with the other drivers BUT you will NOT go wrong with the Nextels.


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

how are these compared to the CA18 line?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry, no experience with the ca18s or nextels. Ca21s I didnt like. Zaph finds these to be an improvement over the ca18rnx. Madisound states these somewhere between the seas standard drivers and excel line. Guess it has to do with the shorting ring.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> I dont think so. Its too late to check now. You could always call madisound


K, thanks anyways.


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

i don't know whether to go for these or the w18s. if price wasn't a factor, then i would know for sure of what to get.


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

chasm said:


> i don't know whether to go for these or the w18s. if price wasn't a factor, then i would know for sure of what to get.


If you got the ER's and end up not liking them, i' dont think you would have a hard time selling. I would be the first in line if not broke at the time


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Kuztimrodder said:


> May i ask why you would need them to play that high? I'm assuming you have a passive crossover you would like to put into use.


Why you ask? Well with mids in the kicks and tweeters in the A-Pillars. Fully active no passive crossovers. With this kind of setup the mids need to be filtered higher than usual. 6k is usually where you start experimenting. 

No one around here uses passives.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> ...with mids in the kicks and tweeters in the A-Pillars. Fully active no passive crossovers. With this kind of setup the mids need to be filtered higher than usual. 6k is usually where you start experimenting.


Why would the x-over point need to be higher? 
Because of running active? or because of speaker location?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Babs said:


> Why would the x-over point need to be higher?
> Because of running active? or because of speaker location?


higher you can cross between drivers mounted far away the less separation you get. nothing worse than being able to localize where the mids stop and tweets start. that's why i see a lot of sq competitors crossing as high as 9khz these days especially with mids in kicks. most are running 4-way naturally.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I have learned yet something else from here and you today.. Thanks once again.  Daaaang. blows out my 2.5-4k thinking for my door install with the seas neo's I was planning on in stock Forester sail panels.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Babs said:


> I have learned yet something else from here and you today.. Thanks once again.  Daaaang. blows out my 2.5-4k thinking for my door install with the seas neo's I was planning on in stock Forester sail panels.


Thats just a generalized statement that doesnt apply to all situations....I had my Seas G18 mid in the doors LP at 2250 @ 12db slope and the Neo Textile near the sails HP at 2500 @ 24 db slope...blended seemlessly with no localization


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, every car as well as it's acoustics are different. 
That's where tuning and the ear come in, rather than theory on paper.
I'd love to get an RTA involved as well when I finally get it done.. if I ever get started.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> higher you can cross between drivers mounted far away the less separation you get. nothing worse than being able to localize where the mids stop and tweets start. that's why i see a lot of sq competitors crossing as high as 9khz these days especially with mids in kicks. most are running 4-way naturally.


Wouldn't using using to steep a slope on the mid and tweeter as opposed to where they are mounted on a vertical plane be more what causes that problem since you can't localize sound vertically at anything lower then around 2 kHz? I think they do that more for an overall coherance of the sound since mounting in the kick panel will problably give you a _acceptable_ stage height with just a little help from the tweeter playing higher octaves mounted higher up.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

looks like an awesome speaker.... would u say its anything near the excel lineup ?

I'm curious to if the speaker will be as durable in a car audio environment...Reed paper?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

More and more I'm reading about moisture concerns.. Makes me wonder just how much moisture actually gets into my doors.. Brand new 07 Forester XT. If speakers are concerns.. how about the other switches and wiring in there as well.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Honestly i dont have problems with the speakers get water damage even though i know that water does get into the doors somehow.....most of the people concerned with water damaged are the same people coming from pre-packaged component sets and now looking into DIY drivers and going active. I was once guilty of that but now im a believer  LOL


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I dont know if its necessary for me to give a follow up review but I will say that as the speaker broke in, the midbass got better. Id say output wise its up there with the Seas l-18. However, this is a paper based cone and it does have the mellow or natural sound of most paper cones. What I mean is the L-18s seemed to put out more exact bass but horrible (IMO) midrange unless you can swing a large tweet that canbe crossed over at 2k or so. 

The Ers put out about as much midbass as the l-18s but it is a little less detailed in this area. I believe this is just the characteristic paper cone sound. In general,the midrange is excellent with this set and they work very well being crossed over at 2.5 k (4th order) while my Max fis roll in at 3.15k second order. I can cross them over as high as 4k without much breakup or audible distortion. 

Overall, I still can not find one thing this speaker does poorly. I messed with all sorts of crossover points, slopes and eqing and no matter what I try, they still sound good. I think this is the easiest speaker I have ever worked with, even easier than the Vifa Mg18. Great driver for someone new, or experienced in the DIY scene to start out with.

Remember I have not tried the excel line so I cant compare to them. I have tried a lot of other speakers in my car that are "high end", listed on the first page, and these are my favorite so far. I prefer paper cones and silk domes and I cant see why I would need to upgrade. I am very content with my front stage and these are only being powered by my sony mobile es 260G which produces 60x2 at 4 ohms. Im sure these specs are quite underrated as theres a 50 amps fuse but they do not really need more power than what is being provided after break in.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Honestly i dont have problems with the speakers get water damage even though i know that water does get into the doors somehow.....most of the people concerned with water damaged are the same people coming from pre-packaged component sets and now looking into DIY drivers and going active. I was once guilty of that but now im a believer  LOL


Yeah its never been a problem for me here in NJ. Maybe in Seattle or some place like the Amazon (during the rain season) or Atlantis.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Babs said:


> More and more I'm reading about moisture concerns.. Makes me wonder just how much moisture actually gets into my doors.. Brand new 07 Forester XT. If speakers are concerns.. how about the other switches and wiring in there as well.


I've never had any moisture in my doors and I live in Humid-as-hell/rainy Houston. It could also be because my doors are as dead as nails (2 coats of rubber undercoat, 2-5 layers of Damplifier Pro/BTX, resin treated 1/8" ply over the major holes, 2 layers of Ensolite, 1-2 layers of egg-crate closed cell foam).


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> I've never had any moisture in my doors and I live in Humid-as-hell/rainy Houston.


yes you have you just can see it  LOL


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

Aerosol water repellant like you use on shoes FTW!


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> I dont know if its necessary for me to give a follow up review but I will say that as the speaker broke in, the midbass got better. Id say output wise its up there with the Seas l-18. However, this is a paper based cone and it does have the mellow or natural sound of most paper cones. What I mean is the L-18s seemed to put out more exact bass but horrible (IMO) midrange unless you can swing a large tweet that canbe crossed over at 2k or so.
> 
> The Ers put out about as much midbass as the l-18s but it is a little less detailed in this area. I believe this is just the characteristic paper cone sound. In general,the midrange is excellent with this set and they work very well being crossed over at 2.5 k (4th order) while my Max fis roll in at 3.15k second order. I can cross them over as high as 4k without much breakup or audible distortion.
> 
> ...


awesome... I wil definatly have to try these out for my Impreza show car... I need something nice and easy to tune with 

now.... to decide... 2 way or 3 way ?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

illnastyimpreza said:


> awesome... I wil definatly have to try these out for my Impreza show car... I need something nice and easy to tune with
> 
> now.... to decide... 2 way or 3 way ?


oooh oooh!! mr kotter!! I wanna see pics of your install to see how rough the install is gonna be in my 07 FXT.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

Babs said:


> oooh oooh!! mr kotter!! I wanna see pics of your install to see how rough the install is gonna be in my 07 FXT.


Mr kotter???

heh...Subaru's are all TIT to work with. I've had 6 of em...and every one has been a pleasure to work on 

if you wana see subaru install pics, check out nasioc.com


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh yeah.. nasioc rocks.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> higher you can cross between drivers mounted far away the less separation you get. nothing worse than being able to localize where the mids stop and tweets start. that's why i see a lot of sq competitors crossing as high as 9khz these days especially with mids in kicks. most are running 4-way naturally.


localization normally happens below 2k. 

Some people add *another* tweeter to help raise the soundstage (in other words, not to stave off the localization between the mid & tweeter) and cross them over very high, but I don't know of anyone off hand running a midrange anywhere NEAR 9k. 

Alot of people running the second set of tweeters are running horns or a large format tweeter that can play lower.


I've always had problems with running a supertweeter, it tends to spread out the stage vertically too much, and you lose the pinpoint vocal location.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

backwoods said:


> ...I've always had problems with running a supertweeter, it tends to spread out the stage vertically too much, and you lose the pinpoint vocal location.


like the CDT front stage system ?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

backwoods said:


> but I don't know of anyone off hand running a midrange anywhere NEAR 9k.
> QUOTE]
> 
> a lot of the people running the legatia 3's are running them up to or close to 9khz. sure i'll never run them but they're good drivers for what their intended purpose is (to win sq comps). i didn't like their tonal signature even though asher noll's cavy was set up and tuned VERY well. one other install with an all legatia frontstage didn't sound good to me at all...but i don't really care for that high-end sound anyway that this truck obviously had.


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

Im thinking about gettin some ER18s... what power would u recommend for them and tweeters to match up to them as well if you dont mind lol. Do you think 70watts is enough or 100watts would be the better way to go?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

BoondockSaints said:


> Im thinking about gettin some ER18s... what power would u recommend for them and tweeters to match up to them as well if you dont mind lol. Do you think 70watts is enough or 100watts would be the better way to go?


I always think the more power the better. If the 70 watts is at 8 ohms thats fine, if thats the 4 ohm rating, Id go with 100 watts. Either will be fine though.

As far as tweeters, theres basicly every option to choose from. LPG,Seas neo, rainbow seem popular. You can use whatever seems to suit your taste. Just do a search on tweeter reviews and choose what sounds like what you want.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I think the neo's appeal to me because their a "car" style setup, which would be easy to install in the stock sail-panels behind the grill (yeah I know not very diy).. But I'm going for a very stealthy install. Also it doesn't hurt they get pretty fair reviews.. Haven't heard of a better "car-mount" style tweet that will cross as low as the neo's but I'm willing to learn.  I'll bet they'll be a far far cry from the harsh kappa's in my last car, as I'm reading comparisons.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Babs said:


> I think the neo's appeal to me because their a "car" style setup, which would be easy to install in the stock sail-panels behind the grill (yeah I know not very diy).. But I'm going for a very stealthy install. Also it doesn't hurt they get pretty fair reviews.. Haven't heard of a better "car-mount" style tweet that will cross as low as the neo's but I'm willing to learn.  I'll bet they'll be a far far cry from the harsh kappa's in my last car, as I'm reading comparisons.


Stealth and Diy are not mutually exclusive. I think the seas would work well based on the reviews. Id probably go for the textile domes myself.


----------



## truejoker (Apr 1, 2007)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> higher you can cross between drivers mounted far away the less separation you get. nothing worse than being able to localize where the mids stop and tweets start. that's why i see a lot of sq competitors crossing as high as 9khz these days especially with mids in kicks. most are running 4-way naturally.


i don't fully understand : how could you cros driver in a region of 9K ? even if you go 3- way and a sub , most of the mid drivers don't get that high . and what about all people that do two way ? if isn't horns how they could compete ?
somehow that don't make sense to me. and i don't understand


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

truejoker said:


> i don't fully understand : how could you cros driver in a region of 9K ? even if you go 3- way and a sub , most of the mid drivers don't get that high . and what about all people that do two way ? if isn't horns how they could compete ?
> somehow that don't make sense to me. and i don't understand


they make 3" cone mids that can play from 160-9khz no problem. see above where i mention hybrid-audio. i'm in no way endorsing them but they're wonderful for what they were designed to do. and i agree very few 7" mids can go past around 3500hz without getting shakey. if it were me in the competition lanes i'd be running all lotus with memphis amps for power as in a pair of mca5004's and an mca150 on the tweets.


----------



## truejoker (Apr 1, 2007)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> they make 3" cone mids that can play from 160-9khz no problem. see above where i mention hybrid-audio. i'm in no way endorsing them but they're wonderful for what they were designed to do. and i agree very few 7" mids can go past around 3500hz without getting shakey. if it were me in the competition lanes i'd be running all lotus with memphis amps for power as in a pair of mca5004's and an mca150 on the tweets.


so the only solution is this drivers from hybrid-audio ?
and how you will solve the problem with lotus ' if you decide to go to competition lane ? if you don't mind asking


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

If you look in the wideband woofers section of parts express youll see a bunch. The Tang Band bamboos and hivi fullranges some to mind.


----------



## truejoker (Apr 1, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> If you look in the wideband woofers section of parts express youll see a bunch. The Tang Band bamboos and hivi fullranges some to mind.


i can't get them in my country . but non the less if i got wideband woofers ' they get to what ? all the way to 9K ? and from that you get tweeter ?

there is another more common solution to that ?
b/c if i get 3 way setup i get the same problem , the only solution that i can get is midbas and horns . but it seems that not all competitors take that solution ? so it mast be a way around it doesn't?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

at the end of the day, install and tuning are much more important than driver selection. i'd compete, but don't care about doing all the extras to keep from getting points deducted. i'd most likely run lotus drivers on memphis amps though..or pg xenon.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> a lot of the people running the legatia 3's are running them up to or close to 9khz. .


 
You are talking about wideband drivers, not common midrange drivers.

I have not, infact, found a wideband driver that I care for. some love'em, not me. Even the larger fostex fullrange 8" drivers are boring and lifeless to me in their hornloaded enclosures. 

personal opinion on that one. But, there really isn't much benefit as far as true driver location above 2k let alone to worry about it at 4k and up.


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

got me a pair today.........but(there is alway a "but"). the magnet was chipped and on the basket, you can tell where it had been dropped.  i hope that it doesn't hinder anything


----------



## wan520i (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi All,

Noticed that this thread is about 3 years old.

Is there any updates or more reviews about this driver? or is there any other midbass has superseded it? 

I plan to buy this drivers, thanks for your inputs.


----------

